# VBS - excel



## LrIuNlUzX (15. Oktober 2003)

ich versteh nicht, wieso das nicht geht...

Dim ExcelSheet As Object
Set ExcelSheet = CreateObject("Excel.Sheet")
ExcelSheet.Application.Visible = True
---> ExcelSheet.Cells(1, 1).Value = "Dies ist Spalte A, Zeile 1" <---
ExcelSheet.SaveAs "C:\ TEST.DOC"
ExcelSheet.Application.Quit
Set ExcelSheet = Nothing

ExcelSheet.Cells(1, 1).Value = "Dies ist Spalte A, Zeile 1"  --- diese zeile markiert er immer und mach ne fehlermeldung...

kann mir dabei einer weiterhelfen?


----------



## tuxracer (15. Oktober 2003)

Ich hab Dir da mal was, das funktioniert, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es das ist was Du bewirken wolltest.

ich habs angehängt


----------



## LrIuNlUzX (20. Oktober 2003)

dein script funktioniert soweit ganz gut, wenn ich es in der datei von dir lasse, kopiere ich es aber in die datei, wo es arbeiten soll, schreibt es nicht in die neue datei, sonern in die, in der das script läuft !


kannst mir dabei vieleicht auch noch weiter helfen?


----------



## tuxracer (20. Oktober 2003)

Damit ich rausfinden kann, weshalb das was Du da gemacht hast nicht funktioniert,müsstest Du mir wohl Deine nun nicht funktionierende Datei schicken.
Ich kann mir nicht so ganz vorstellen, weshalb das in der Ursprungsdatei läuft, da ich keine Befehle verwende, welche Mappenübergreifend reagieren.


----------



## K@ssi (6. Februar 2004)

Probiers mal mit:
ExcelSheet.ActiveSheet.Cells(1, 1).Value = "Dies ist Spalte A, Zeile 1"
Das wird funktionieren


----------

